# IPAD 2 & Aperture



## arno5555 (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

le problème:

en connectant mon Ipad à mon MBP, il ne trouve aucunes photos quand je veux synchroniser ma library aperture (0 photos trouvées)
penible... qui connait le solution?

thx


Le pb a déjà été traité:

http://forums.macg.co/itunes/synchronisation-aperture-avec-un-ipad-fichier-introuvable-373461.html

Mais la solution donnée ne marche pas


----------

